# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] target silverlight version

## arkiboys

Hi,
Under the target silverlight version I see silverlight 3.
How can I get silverlight 4 to appear in there as I am running vs2010 and silverlight 4  ?
Thanks

----------


## MattP

If you create a new project can you select Silverlight 4.

I've got several apps that were written in Silverlight 3 and can open them and change to 4 so I'm not able to recreate your problem.

----------


## RobDog888

You may want to post up what the issue was so it can help others that may have the same issue  :Wink:

----------


## arkiboys

Installed developer tool for Silverlight. Thanks

----------

